# Come on you oldies



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Earlier on a customer came into the shop. We got talking and got onto the subject of dogs, her dog was called belle.The lady was of an age where I thought she may remember belle and sebastian,so I asked her if she remembered the TV show in the 70's. She couldn't remember it so tonight I u tubed it and it brought back so many memories. So then I clicked on hr puf n stuff and there it was really bonkers.so come on who else remembers these .you youngsters please ignore this thread:lol:


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm probably too old if it was in the 70s, as I'm nearly 70 and don't recognise either, let alone remember them!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

That's great:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont remember them and i'm nearly 50


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Try them on u tube..Jack wild was in puff n stuff.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

2 years younger than me muzzer but surely we would have been watching the same things.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

warren said:


> 2 years younger than me muzzer but surely we would have been watching the same things.


I seem to recall watching Mary, Mungo and Midge, Mr Benn and i have no idea how many of Gerry Anderson's efforts and not forgetting UFO either. Those female pilots on Moon Base with their purple hair..........:argie:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr Benn was one of my faves. What about space 1999? Or was that into the 80s. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

A couple I remember from the 70s 
Bagpuss
Chorlton and the wheelies
.....and Heidi


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Heidi blimey remember her.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Never understood mr Ben,If that dude in the fancy dress shop walked into my living room right now I would recognize him straight away all these years on. Yet mr Ben always fell for it. Instead of saying no no no if I go with you its the end of my adventure instead off he goes with the dude and boom he is back in the dressing room.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't remember much from the 70's, but Fingerbobs, Rhubarb and The Flashing Blade i do remember


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Some of my favourites..

The Flumps
Bod
Ivor the Engine


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Some of my favourites..
> 
> The Flumps
> Bod
> Ivor the Engine


LOVED the flumps. Mrs Cooks bought me the dvd two Christmases ago.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## TomiboyC (Apr 16, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Some of my favourites..
> 
> The Flumps
> Bod
> Ivor the Engine


Used to enjoy watching bod, not that it was any good, just that I only ever saw it while off school!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Come on what about the clangers..


----------



## Vixer (Oct 11, 2006)

What about 'Programmes For Schools' usually on BBC2, with the count down clock before each programme, obviously you had to be at home and poorly lol. There's a mickey take dvd called Look Around You, well worth watching. 

Chorlton and the wheelies was one of my favourites, then later on, Banana man, whacky races, captain caveman, Godzilla, I could go on!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

warren said:


> Come on what about the clangers..


Oh god yes, The Clangers was brilliant


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Pipkins, Why don't You, Crystal Tipps and Alistair, and Runaround were some of my faves.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Bill and Ben!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Then there was Magpie, How with Fred Dineage, Buster Crabbe as Buck Rogers in saturday morning kids tv(now i know it was waaaaaaaay before my time but re runs were amazing), Noel Edmonds and Swapshop and any number of films that i was allowed to watch.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

How was brilliant,I watched an old magpie on u tube the other day it was 1976 I think interview with barry sheene at a snowy mallory park. I could digress but I won't. :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Blimey runaround with that geezer from eastenders. Tomorrow people and who could forget hectors house.:thumb:


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Rentaghost
Grange Hill......80's?
Jackanory


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh i forgot about Tomorrows People


----------

